# [UK NR] 2x2x2 single 2.27 - Ben Whitmore



## ben1996123 (Nov 14, 2009)




----------



## esquimalt1 (Nov 14, 2009)

I wish i was at your comp


----------



## DavidWoner (Nov 14, 2009)

I wish rowan wasn't a poop.


----------



## Anthony (Nov 15, 2009)

esquimalt1 said:


> I wish i was at your comp



You wouldn't have got the skip. No one else did. He must have done a really inefficient FL and got lucky. So.. yeah.


----------



## Faz (Nov 15, 2009)

Doesn't look that inefficient. Maybe he just solved the white, whereas others opted for a different colour.


----------



## Anthony (Nov 15, 2009)

fazrulz said:


> Doesn't look that inefficient. Maybe he just solved the white, whereas others opted for a different colour.



True. I hadn't watched the video yet. Well, he still probably didn't do the best FL.


----------



## Edmund (Nov 15, 2009)

So maybe it pays off to not be CN sometimes for 2x2. I used to be cn but I'm only opposite now (white/yellow). anyway even if it was lucky good job.


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Nov 15, 2009)

Nice face


----------



## Escher (Nov 15, 2009)

I'd guess about 6-7 moves, not particularly inefficient at all. 
My 2nd ever official solve for 2x2 was a 4.13 second LL skip xD


----------



## Muesli (Nov 15, 2009)

6 turn solution.

Sheesh.


----------



## ben1996123 (Nov 15, 2009)

Hyprul 9-ty2 said:


> Nice face


I doubt that you really mean that...

Oh, and I just got a 2.48 average of 5... WTF2L?

...but all of the solves were PLL skips:

single.....avg12.....avg5......comment

2.72.......5.47.......5.13.......PLL skip
3.52.......5.33.......5.05.......PLL skip
2.25.......5.19.......4.02.......PLL skip
2.62.......4.89.......2.95.......PLL skip
1.95.......4.42.......2.53.......PLL skip
2.58.......4.01.......2.48.......PLL skip

PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE DONT HATE ON ME SAYING IT WAS FAKE.


----------



## Carrot (Nov 15, 2009)

ben1996123 said:


> Hyprul 9-ty2 said:
> 
> 
> > Nice face
> ...



Ben, we don't hate you... we just hate your luck  and damn... I'm feeling slow with my official 2.81 now xD


----------



## cookingfat (Nov 15, 2009)

You should pick your parent's lottery numbers 

Well done though.


----------



## Carrot (Nov 15, 2009)

cookingfat said:


> You should pick your parent's lottery numbers



He should do average of 5 .... He might just get £1.000.000+ average =D

(that was just a joke xD)


----------



## amostay2004 (Nov 15, 2009)

Edmund said:


> So maybe it pays off to not be CN sometimes for 2x2. I used to be cn but I'm only opposite now (white/yellow). anyway even if it was lucky good job.



No it doesn't. You have the same amount of chance for a skip regardless of what face you started with (unless it's predicted) so on average, it's always better to be CN on a 2x2 (assuming that your recognition is equal for all colours).

EDIT: Okay, you were probably saying that it pays off in exact situations like this where you chose an inefficient colour to start with and got lucky


----------



## ManasijV (Nov 15, 2009)

Well done Ben  Its really not your fault that other people in the competition couldn't predict the outcome of the LL after solving the FL. Getting lucky isn't a crime....


----------

